# A Few Q's about the older Z's



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

My dad just bought a 73 240z. BOdy is mint and the interior is mint. Engine is so so. We are having a problem with one of the carbs on it. the first 10 seconds the car is started it is fine, and then all of a sudden the frount one starts shooting out gas and the car pretty much dies.
Also he has the 4 speed in it, and he wants the 5 speed. What is the best year tranny to swap into it? 
What are the best sites for parts for it?
Thanks guys
-Ben


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like needle and seat problems on the front carb, the gas flow is not being shut off correctly when the float bowl is full........

I'm not sure about the transmission differences, but I _think_ the T5 from the later 84-86 300ZX will bolt up. The 88 and later trans is the same as the 2nd gen TT model and so won't be a direct bolt on unless a few things are changed.....I think a bellhousing swap would be required, at the minimum.


----------



## shawnalex (Dec 8, 2004)

get a transmition out of a 83 280zx because it has a high fifth gear that is good for street applications it is a direct bolt up and i dont think the one from the 300zx's are


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Sounds like needle and seat problems on the front carb, the gas flow is not being shut off correctly when the float bowl is full........
> 
> I'm not sure about the transmission differences, but I _think_ the T5 from the later 84-86 300ZX will bolt up. The 88 and later trans is the same as the 2nd gen TT model and so won't be a direct bolt on unless a few things are changed.....I think a bellhousing swap would be required, at the minimum.


http://www.z31.com/transmission.shtml
7th paragraph


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

shawnalex said:


> get a transmition out of a 83 280zx because it has a high fifth gear that is good for street applications it is a direct bolt up and i dont think the one from the 300zx's are


 Dude, you should post here more often, We have no smart 280 people, or 240 people for that matter...........well, before I piss someone off, we have no people who know the CAR well enough


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

i think the best transmition 83 z280


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> http://www.z31.com/transmission.shtml
> 7th paragraph


The article is informative, but leaves a few things out.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

zx300 said:


> i think the best transmition 83 z280


 Wait, isnt it the same T-5 that was in the 84-86 300?


----------

